# Free download EQs for laptop speakers?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I just want to keep from killing the little 1x2"? Altec Lansing speakers in my Pavilion laptop and only have the standard WMP w/o EQ option or anything...

Any suggestions other than upgrading the sound card? 

I'm going to hit downloads.com to see what they offer but thought I'd get some other input...


Jeremy


----------

